# What is the best deer load for a .243?



## fulldraw74 (Sep 21, 2007)

Gagirl got a new .243 for this coming season....I'm sure its been discussed before but what type of ammo are yall shooting and prefer over the others?


----------



## DS7418 (Sep 21, 2007)

I shoot a 95gr Nosler BT--1st choice. Next is a Seirra 85gr-hp.  If you have to use store bought ammo,, then a 100gr Rem Cor-Lok is hard to beat.


----------



## Hammack (Sep 21, 2007)

100gr core lokt is a very good deer bullet.  I have always had good luck with the core lokt bullet.   I have a 6mm remington (ballistically similar to the 243) and I have been using the hornady 95gr sst factory loads.  VERY good deer round so far.  I'm very pleased with what I saw last year.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Sep 21, 2007)

Id go with the ultra core lokts or the winchester ballistic silver tips .


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 22, 2007)

When I bought ammo for my .243, I'd use the Remington 100 grain Cor-Loks.  Since I've been reloading, I've switched over to 95 grain Partitions.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 22, 2007)

Federals loaded with 100 grain Nosler Partitions if you don't reload.

If you do, load the Nosler 100 grain Partition over your the powder of your choice in your handloads.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Sep 22, 2007)

I like the 95 grain, Winchester supreme ballistic silver tips...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 22, 2007)

FD I use the core lokt rounds also.I just picked this one up yesterday.Does this mean since me and her shoot the same caliber rifle seminole hunter is gonna be pm'ing me now?


----------



## TreeFrog (Sep 22, 2007)

I've been shooting deer with a .243 for 18 years.  All I've ever used were Remington CoreLokt 100 gr.  I think I've had 2 that didn't drop on the spot.  Accurate, well made factory round.  My #1 choice for the .243.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Sep 23, 2007)

Gagirl,

I have been reloading since 1970 for the .243. It is an excellent deer round. Since you are a female I would suggest keeping with the 80 or 85 grain. This weight bullet has less recoil than the 100 grainers. I personally reload the Searra .85 gr. HPBT Game Kings for myself. They are devastating. For the perfect shot hit the deer 3" above the heart and just behind the front leg.  They will be dead before their knees buckle 100 % of the time with little loss of meat.  It is a very humane kill. If you hit the heart they kick up their hind legs and run like the dickens. When shooting always try to use a rest. The .243 will go right where you want it to go.  

gt40


----------



## Dub (Sep 23, 2007)

Were I using a .243 with factory loads....I believe that I'd have to try this one first:



* 243 WIN. BARNES TSX BULLET    
  PREMIUM VITAL-SHOK* 


try this link  http://www.federalpremium.com/ballistics/Ammo_Search.aspx


Good luck.


----------



## RATTLER (Sep 23, 2007)

I Use A Hornady Light Magnum Boat Tail Soft Point Works Great For Me


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 23, 2007)

priveye said:


> FD I use the core lokt rounds also.I just picked this one up yesterday.Does this mean since me and her shoot the same caliber rifle seminole hunter is gonna be pm'ing me now?





Try a "girly" avatar and see what happens.......


----------



## Nga. (Oct 1, 2007)

My first deer rifle was a 243win and I shot everything under the sun thru it. The best performance I achived was out of 100gr boattail softpoints. Remington corelock and Federal Premiums. Both are tack drivers out of my rifle and will expand and leave good blood to follow.

1st Choice is Federal but you'll have to order the Boatail soft points. Seems everyone just stocks the Nosler's.

2nd is the Remington Corelock if I didn't get to order in time or need some extra rounds. Most everyone stocks them.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 1, 2007)

I would not recommend a ballistic tip of ANY KIND for a 243. My daughter shot two different does two years ago with Federal 95gr ballistic tips. And before all of yall start, both were perfectly placed behind the shoulder shots. The girl can put them where they belong. 
Both deer ran, which is OK if there is a blood trail. There wasn't on either deer.  Both bullets failed to exit the deer and did do extensive damage which was fine, but the two deer ran 100 and 110 yards through the middle of thick swamp bottoms. The first one I got  lucky on and just walked up on her after 40 minutes. The second, it took me about three hours to find. No blood anywhere except where both deer had piled up.
If you don't mind spending the money, I'd agree the 100 grain Nosler Partitions are the best there is. Last year we has really good performance from the 95 grain Federal Fusion bullets. They sure are a whole lot cheaper than the others.
Good luck whatever you choose.
My daughter dearly loves her 243.I'm sure you will too!
Teacher


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 1, 2007)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I would not recommend a ballistic tip of ANY KIND for a 243. My daughter shot two different does two years ago with Federal 95gr ballistic tips. And before all of yall start, both were perfectly placed behind the shoulder shots. The girl can put them where they belong.
> Both deer ran, which is OK if there is a blood trail. There wasn't on either deer.  Both bullets failed to exit the deer and did do extensive damage which was fine, but the two deer ran 100 and 110 yards through the middle of thick swamp bottoms. The first one I got  lucky on and just walked up on her after 40 minutes. The second, it took me about three hours to find. No blood anywhere except where both deer had piled up.
> If you don't mind spending the money, I'd agree the 100 grain Nosler Partitions are the best there is. Last year we has really good performance from the 95 grain Federal Fusion bullets. They sure are a whole lot cheaper than the others.
> Good luck whatever you choose.
> ...



That is EXACTLY the performance one can expect with the 243 Win. It will surely kill deer, but you will usually NOT have a good blood trail, if any.


----------



## SHOOT FREAK (Oct 7, 2007)

To Priveye.that 243 Is A Good Gun. I Have One Just Like It


----------

